# 6mmRem 95gr VLD loads



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought a Remington ADL 30.06 off KSL.com a this past spring for my daughter's spring Idaho bear hunt. Turns out it shot shotgun pattern groups at 100yds. I took the barrel to work and cut it down the middle with a bandsaw and low and behold the throat and four or five inches of lands were roasted out. Two inches back from the muzzle was worn too, ?!.

Anyway, I found a 6mmRem bullbarrel on benchrestcentral.com and had a smith true up the action and install the barrel. Now it consistantly shoots 3/4 groups with 95gr Hornady SSTs and H4350. I'm happy with those groups, BUT I'm looking into shooting Berger 95 VLDs. I sent an email to Berger requesting load information but haven't recieved a reply yet. Do any of you guys have any pet loads or any starting loads using the Berger 95VLD I can try? I'm out of projects right now and hunting season is over here in No. Utah so I'm scraping for things to fuss with. I'm driving my wife crazy by laying on the couch in my undies, half a beer in one hand and the remote in the other, whining about nothing to do.

My barrel has a 1-9 twist.
COAL of 95gr VLDs just touching the lands is 3.059.

Any help would be appreciated, Chuck.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, 6mm Rem is one I 've shot for 30 years and is a really great one for reloading. The only thing you really need to know is "a full case of IMR4350". Of course you ALWAYS WANT TO BUILD UP SLOWLY (about .5 grains at a time) to reach that point, but when all is said and done, I bet you end up at a "full case of IMR4350.  
The beauty of IMR4350 is that it is almost impossible to over load with that bulky stuff.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks BPTurkeys, I had a lot of H4350 but no IMR4350 so I went to Wally World in Brigham City this morning and bought a couple pounds. I'll load some up today and try them out. It'll give something to do.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> The beauty of IMR4350 is that it is almost impossible to over load with that bulky stuff.


try telling that to my 25-06 :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Is there a reason this caiber has slowly faded away? I rarely see anything about the 6mm Rem, but mostly see things about the 6mm BR and .243 Win and .240 WBY.

Just curious. Sorry to hijack your thread Chuck


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The 6mm and the 243 were introduced at about the same time. The 6mm is based on the 7mm Mauser case, the 243 in the 308 case. The 243 was envisioned as a dual purpose (varmints/deer) round, the 6mm was intended to be a long range varmint round. The 243 was given a 1:10 twist to stabilize bullets as long as 100 grains. The 6mm was given a 1:12 twist that would stabilize 90 grain bullets. Winchester's marketing was better than Remington's, not necessarily their cartridge. Also the 243 will function in a true short action, the 6mm is a bit too long. With slightly more case capacity than the 243, the 6mm is capable of slightly higher velocities than the 243. A buddy of mine had a Remington 788 in the 6mm, and it was quite a bit more accurate than my model 700 in 243. But you couldn't tell the difference between the two when it came to performance on game. Bad press and poor marketing is what did the 6mm in, not poor performance. By the way, Remington changed the twist rate on their 6mm to 1:10 in later production rifles.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the infor Loke 8) 

its funny how that works out in life. So many things fade away, and not because they are inferior, but because someone else had better marketing


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A neighbor that introduced me to Varmint hunting almost 30 years ago had a custom Remington w/ a stainless barrell in the 6MM. It was topped off with a Unertl 20x scope. I watched him put projectiles in a 8" pie plate at 800 yds. Loke is right it puts out about 100 ft. +/- more per second then the Win. .243. For some reason the .243 just became more popular. Both are based on the 6 MM Projectiles. I currently have a .243 Custom Varmint Special w/ 8.5 twist barrell from Rock Creek. Built to shoot the heavier Match grade projectiles (105-107 grn.). If I was to do it again I would go with the longer twist (10-14 twist) and shoot the lighter projectiles. Reason you ask ???? Explosive hits. The heavier match grade projectiles are not designed for Varmints and do not expand that well upon impact. Both the .243 and the 6 MM are great rounds.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You couldn't loose with either round. I thought the 6mm, (or .243), would be a perfect round for my daughter for next spring's bear hunt in Idaho. She's 23 years old and she might weigh all of 115lbs. She's shot my 30-06 with no problems but I thought a lighter caliber would be better for her. Plus I needed a winter project.
The 6mm is a great round - as is the .243. I bought the barrel for no other reason than I saw it on benchrestcentral.com and it would fit my 700 action. I already had a set of 6mm dies that a guy from work gave me so I was set.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet using a Nosler partition bullet would work wonderfully there


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> The 6mm and the 243 were introduced at about the same time. The 6mm is based on the 7mm Mauser case, the 243 in the 308 case. The 243 was envisioned as a dual purpose (varmints/deer) round, the 6mm was intended to be a long range varmint round. The 243 was given a 1:10 twist to stabilize bullets as long as 100 grains. The 6mm was given a 1:12 twist that would stabilize 90 grain bullets. Winchester's marketing was better than Remington's, not necessarily their cartridge. Also the 243 will function in a true short action, the 6mm is a bit too long. With slightly more case capacity than the 243, the 6mm is capable of slightly higher velocities than the 243. A buddy of mine had a Remington 788 in the 6mm, and it was quite a bit more accurate than my model 700 in 243. But you couldn't tell the difference between the two when it came to performance on game. Bad press and poor marketing is what did the 6mm in, not poor performance. By the way, Remington changed the twist rate on their 6mm to 1:10 in later production rifles.


Loke's history of this great little round is one of the good story's in the history of the push toward higher velocities and flatter shooting rifles in America. Prior to the .243/.244Rem/6mmRem we had only a few factory loaded rifles capable of honest 3000fsp+ velocities and most of them were in the .224 caliber and considered by most just a little small for deer sized came. Remington and Winchester, sensing the developing surge in demand for a weapon with these ballistics, both took a couple of popular "wildcats" , tweeked them just enough so they would not chamber in the Wildcat rifles and visa versa, and brought them to market under their own head stamps. Loke's storys takes off at about this point in time. I must clarify one little point though, Remington's initial offering was head stamped .244 Rem, not 6mm Rem. When Remington re-introduced their 24 caliber rifles a couple of years latter with the 1:10 twist they simultaneously renamed the rifles and matching ammo as the 6mm Rem. Anyway, thanks Loke, it's a story most shooters would enjoy reading.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice avatar chet. :mrgreen:


----------

